# Which Physiology Book Should I Study?



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey all, I am in 1st year BDS, and I want some recommendation about physio book, since Guyton is too extensive and its impossible to cover it completely, so from where should i stud Physiology? Any help would be great


----------



## sam gul (Jul 2, 2014)

hey! u can also read Ganong ,it's nice too


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Physiology for Dental Students by HC Tandan, R Chandramouli
Essentials of Physiology for Dental Students by Sembulingam K, Sembulingam Prema


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> Hey all, I am in 1st year BDS, and I want some recommendation about physio book, since Guyton is too extensive and its impossible to cover it completely, so from where should i stud Physiology? Any help would be great


CNS from Famuriq
Respiration and Renal Physiology from Jaypee
Blood Physiology, Nerve and Muscle, Cell Physiology and Heart from Guyton
Every other thing from Firdaus's Physiology.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

^Thank you!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> ^Thank you!


You're welcome, though I was too late and only managed to see the thread right after the Physiology Prof 
Anyways, how did it go and how is the prep for tomorrow? Assuming that you are studying in a UHS affiliated medical college


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha Better late than never.
No, mine is affiliated wuth Bahria..and on 25th is the first prof and that too of physio. Hope you did well in your finals. Prayers Needed! ^-^


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

sam191094 said:


> Haha Better late than never.
> No, mine is affiliated wuth Bahria..and on 25th is the first prof and that too of physio. Hope you did well in your finals. Prayers Needed! ^-^


It went well Alhamdulillah, finally done with 1st year BDS, only Pakistan Studies/Islamiat to go 
And Inn Sha Allah it'll all go good, our Physiology and Biochem were difficult while Oral Biology and Anatomy were really easy.


----------

